# Bubbly poop.



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Recently in kiwi's poo i notice one medium size air bubble in it.. I thought it was just gas but im seeing it more often now. Not alot but just more often.

Just now i saw more bubbles in one dropping, very tiny little bubbles.

Is it just gas or could it be something else? 

Her dropping is absolutely normal apart from that, from time to time it'll get liquid only because she swallowed alot of water in the shower or something.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm, if it continues to look bubbly definitely get it checked out - however Arnie gets bubbly poop occasionally - I think it is just gas... it doesn't stick around.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Bubbles in poop can be normal or they can be a sign of a problem. If there are ALWAYS bubbles in the poop it's probably best to get it checked out, but I've heard that occasional bubbles are no biggie.

Here's an interesting link: http://www.parrot-and-conure-world....-in-poop-should-i-be-worried-vet-says-no.html The bird owner talked to two vets and a Harrisons tech about the bubbles in her sun conure's poop and all of them said it wasn't a problem. Two more vets talked about the question online, and one said it was no problem and the other said he/she would consider this to be abnormal although not necessarily a big problem. So 4 out of 5 people said it's no problem and the last one said better check it out.


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm.. i guess it's nothing to be worried about since shes still normal and her dropping hasnt changed at all. Thanks guys.


----------

